# Location of upper kitchen cabinets



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys:
I realize the standard is to position the bottom of the upper cabinets 18" above the countertop. I'm doing a small wine bar in a basement with a 91 1/4" ceiling. The crown will take up 4 1/4", the cabinets are 30", the countertop is 2" and the base cabs are 34 1/2". That leaves me with a 2 1/2" gap at the top. I can build a small soffit but would prefer to bring the crown all the way to the ceiling. I'm concerned if I do, that the distance between the countertop and upper cab will be 20 1/2". Anyone ever done an install like this? Does it look okay?
Thanks.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Attach a piece of 1x material between the top of the cabinet and the ceiling then attach the molding to that :thumbsup:


----------



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I already plan on building about a 4 1/4" soffit above the cabinets as a nailer for the moulding. What I don't want to do is build a 6 3/4" soffit. I'd like the moulding to right to the ceiling. Problem is, that increases the distance between the counter top and the bottom of the upper cabs. I'm used to the 18" distance but was interested if anyone increased it to 20" - 21" and whether or not it looked okay.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

JonM said:


> Attach a piece of 1x material between the top of the cabinet and the ceiling then attach the molding to that :thumbsup:


This is the best solution, if it's done right. Install the 1x directly over cabinet frame top face, & then the crown over the 1x. It's a 2 piece crown system.

I prefer an inverted base board that will goes with the crown profile, or sometimes a routed 1x one that goes with the cabinet door frames. 
Joe


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the difference exspecially in a basement unless the clients are heigth challenged.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

If the customer is short then do like mentioned with 1x or built up mouldings.

You don't need to put a full 4 1/4" soffit as you described on top of the cabinet as you only need a nailer at the top of the cabinet and up at the ceiling.

Here is a pic of some crown with built up mouldings like railman described. This is just a example and you can use whatever mouldings that look right to you or the customer. I have done this with flat stock with sharp edge, just depends on the crown you are using.

And the cabinets don't have to be at exactly 18", I have done some a little higher and once at 17.25" because of the ceiling height and the trim and crown they wanted at the top.


----------



## mpt1123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Got it. Thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

The conventional heights of countertops (36") and the bottom of wall cabinets were established in the 1950's when the average person was shorter... so your wall cabs would be fine for most people... its just that your base cabs are too short.:laughing: The most convenient work surface height is about 3" below the elbow. It actually works great to install base cabs on 6" toekicks (roughly the standard in Europe).

Cheers,

Basswood


----------



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

That extra three and a half inches make all the difference in the world to a woman who is only five feet tall.

I'd do what ever it takes to bring them down to the correct height.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

If they're frameless try this approach, gives a little wiggle room for out of level ceilings too.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

If they are vertically challenged, I would go with 36" walls if it is not too late, otherwise, I would go wiht 20" backsplash, and not even mention it to them,


----------

